# Pfade aus Illustrator cs4 im Photoshop cs4 matschig !?



## AMDbuster (9. September 2011)

Hi.

Habe im Illustrator eine Textur erstellt. Nun mußte ich feststellen das die Linien unterschiedliche stärken haben(offiziell aber 1pkt stärke). 
Sieht man besonders gut wenn man rauszoomt, dann sehen manche dicker & grau aus. In PS geöffnet sind dann linien dicker und halb transparent.

Woran liegt das und wie kann man dieses abstellen?

g


----------



## Alice (9. September 2011)

Verstehe ich dich richtig? Links auf dem Bild ist eine Vektor-Grafik und rechts ist eine Pixel-Grafik? Bevor du das Bild in ein Pixel-Format unwandelst, muss du erst eine Hintergrundfarbe für die Fläche einsetzen. Ausserdem sind die Linien irgendwie nicht sauber gezeichnet und daher sehen die im Pixel-Format auch nicht so super aus.

Ein Rat an dich: Nimm Inkscape!


----------



## ink (9. September 2011)

Moin
Wenn ich kurz BL5000 korrigieren dürfte:

Es kommt auf die Auflösung an, in der du die Datei anlegst und dann rasterst.
Wenn du eine hohe Auflösung (ab 300 PPI) wird auch PS die Linien richtig rastern.
Die scheinbar unterschiedlichen Strichstärken können ein Fehler der Darstellung sein.
Bei welcher Zoomstufe hast du den Screenshot gemacht?

Beste


----------



## smileyml (10. September 2011)

Die Ungereimtheiten in den Linienstärken in PS liegen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit in den Darstellungsproblemen bei z.B. 33% - bei 25% oder 50% sollte alles richtig aussehen.

Die erwähnte Hintergrundfläche ist nicht notwendig und im Zweifel sogar störend wenn das Bild mit Transparenzen abgespeichert werden soll. Es gibt auch keinen Grund zu Inkscape zu wechseln - gerade wenn man Illustrator hat (und Geld dafür bezahlt hat) und sich mir damit noch keine Unmöglichkeiten aufgetan haben.


Grüße Marco


----------



## AMDbuster (12. September 2011)

der Screenshoot ist bei 150% gemacht worden, allerdings sieht man es auch bei 100%. Da es für ein 3d Modell genommen wird, dachte ich mir es reichen 72 dpi.

Im anhang befindet sich dieser teil meiner textur und ein bild mit Weißem HG(originalgröße). 

gruß


----------

